# Shrek glasses recall



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=24468574


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no.. we have two of them!



> Cadmium is a toxic chemical sometimes used in paint pigments. It can cause a softening of the bones, along with _*respiratory*_ and kidney problems.


Great, I already have asthma


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah i know, my 2 boys have ashma and my second one is special needs and have low immune system gggrrrr


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh man...they r so cool!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I managed to get all 4 of them - they are now on the top shelf out of reach.

Steve


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 3 of them and same they are for display now


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

With the recall, they will be good collectibles.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh no... and I have been licking the shrek out of them...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

TomC said:


> With the recall, they will be good collectibles.


That's definately a quote for truth!


----------

